# Installation de Subversion 1.4.6



## Gsgsd (15 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, je souhaiterais installer subversion 1.4.6, mais je l'ait télécharger sous la forme d'un .tar et quand je clique dessus j'ai un dossier avec des fichiers que dois-je fais de ce dossier ? :rateau:


----------



## ntx (15 Juin 2008)

Ca sent le gars qui n'a jamais ouvert un terminal de sa vie :rateau: 
Vu les dates des fichiers dans /usr/bin sur ma machine, il se pourrait qu'il soit déjà installé par l'OS. A vérifier : "which svn" dans un terminal.
Sinon, il me semble que si tu installes les outils de dév d'Apple, cela installe aussi Subversion, donc si j'étais je passerais par là


----------



## Gsgsd (15 Juin 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Ca sent le gars qui n'a jamais ouvert un terminal de sa vie :rateau:
> Vu les dates des fichiers dans /usr/bin sur ma machine, il se pourrait qu'il soit déjà installé par l'OS. A vérifier : "which svn" dans un terminal.
> Sinon, il me semble que si tu installes les outils de dév d'Apple, cela installe aussi Subversion, donc si j'étais je passerais par là


Quand il me répond cela: "/usr/bin/svn" où se situe se dossier "usr" ?

Heu je me suis déjà servie d'un terminal la preuve aujourd'hui lol


----------



## ntx (15 Juin 2008)

Ben "usr" est à la racine de ton disque "/". Il fait parti des répertoire purement "UNIX" qui ne sont pas visibles dans le Finder. Il faut utiliser dans le Finder le menu "Aller/Aller au dossier"... ou le terminal.
Mais si tu n'utilises pas d'interface graphique, il faudra passer de toutes manières par le terminal pour utiliser svn. Et même avec une GUI, cela peut être nécessaire. Donc ne te lance pas la dedans sans maîtriser un minimum le terminal.


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Juin 2008)

J'ai installé subversion avec MacPort ça à toujours bien fonctionner, en plus la version de MacPort est certainement plus récentes que la version qui est par défaut sur le système ou celle livrée avec les dev tools. 

Mais bon là tu as déjà une version d'installer, ça doit suffire ^^.


Un petit lien vers Git, assez en vogue en ce moment (c'est aussi un gestionnaire de version, mais avec une approche un peu différentes).


----------



## ntx (15 Juin 2008)

Sur 10.5, actuellement c'est la 1.4.4.


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Juin 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Sur 10.5, actuellement c'est la 1.4.4.


1.4.6 sur MacPort 

EDIT:

```
$ port search subversion
subversion         devel/subversion 1.4.6        A cvs like version control system, but without the suck
(...)
```


----------



## Gsgsd (16 Juin 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> 1.4.6 sur MacPort
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


Comment utilise t'on mac port ?


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Juin 2008)

Gsgsd a dit:


> Comment utilise t'on mac port ?


The MacPorts Project -- Home


----------

